

Grasshopper Virtual Phone System Down for 30+ Hours - hunterowens
http://launch.is/blog/grasshopper-down-for-over-30-hours-customers-furious.html

======
ams6110
From the Grasshopper blog:

 _Unfortunately, our efforts are being slowed by a few complicating factors:_

 _1\. We are running in our disaster recovery site and this is not a normal
practice for us – this is leading to some unforeseen issues._

 _2\. We are experiencing internal network issues at our disaster recovery
site._

This really has the smell of a disaster recovery plan that was never
adequately tested.

------
arepb
Moments like these define companies. Communications with clients and the
recovery plan (do we offer a mea culpa package? et cetera) will be the
company's turning point.

------
earino
according to
[https://support.grasshopper.com/index.php?_m=news&_a=vie...](https://support.grasshopper.com/index.php?_m=news&_a=viewnews&newsid=73)
they say: "We are still waiting on our primary storage array."

This companies infrastructure is such that the failure of a single storage
array shuts them down? Tragic.

------
rosstamicah
Not the first time people were p'oed: [http://www.bnet.com/blog/smb/how-i-
infuriated-customers-by-a...](http://www.bnet.com/blog/smb/how-i-infuriated-
customers-by-asking-them-to-pay/4586)

------
callmeed
Grasshopper CEO had to leave microconf due to an emergency before speaking
earlier this week. I'm curious if this is related.

Hope they figure it out. we use them and have been down all day.

------
torontos
We use grasshopper but have scaled to the point where this (and many other
things about grasshopper) aren't acceptable. What are some other good options?
Thoughts on ringcentral?

~~~
dtwwtd
I guess the first one that comes to mind would be Twilio.

~~~
pat2man
Yup, Twilio + OpenVBX is pretty nice.

------
ams6110
Lesson for businesses: for any service that's "mission critical"
(communications would be for most I would think) either have a _tested_ backup
plan of your own or be VERY comfortable that your vendor does.

------
carlhu
The Grasshopper guys have given me great service over the years. It's
unfortunate that this has happened, but I'm sure they'll make things right
when they have time to breathe.

------
lox
We swapped over to ringio.com, which has been a great so far.

~~~
chocoheadfred
Before or after this outage?

------
willlangford
What's disappointing is they didn't notify users.

------
SP2020
if you are mostly mobile (laptops and smartphones) then Line2 is a good
choice. Its also the least expensive.

